# Pflanzenwachstum begrenzen



## Michael der 2. (12. Aug. 2012)

Hallo Teichfreunde

Das Material für die Fertigstellung des Teiches ist schon halb angekommen , die Befüllung steht (endlich) kurz bevor. Ich werde erst später pflanzen, da ich nicht genau weiß, wann ich dazu komme. Ist natürlich komplizierter...

Aber das mit dem Pflanzenwucher lässt mich nicht ganz in Ruhe.
Ich denke darüber nach, die Wurzeln ein zu sperren. Natürlich schon großflächiger und nicht die normalen Pflanzkörbe. Große Steine kommen nicht in Frage. Ich denke da an niedrige Kunststoffschalen (etwa 70cm breit) pro Pflanze, damit jede ihren Platz hat oder an Wurzelvlies, welches auch unter Verbundsteine gelegt werden kann. Ersteres muss antürlich von beiden Seiten aufgeschüttet werden, sodass der Rand nur 1 cm zu sehen ist, der Rest wird wohl mit der Zeit von selbst getarnt. Letzteres scheint mir zu instabil und zu schwach um Rizome zu bremsen. 
Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen und Tips 
Ich muss ehrlich zugeben, dass es mir graut Wasser aus dem Teich zu lassen und in der Wurzeldecke rum zu schneiden oder Wurzeln zu rupfen. Das möchte ich gerne vermeiden.
Sand kommt dennoch überall hin, damit es nicht so unnatürlich aussieht, also keine Pflanzschüsseln auf kahler Folie oder so 

Grüße und schönes WE, Michael


----------



## Kolja (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenwachstum begrenzen*

Hallo Michael,

um welchen Pflanzbereich handelt es sich denn? Aus der Sumpfzone lassen sich die Pflanzen ganz gut rausziehen ohne Wasser abzulassen. Die Verwurzelung ist ja nicht so fest, wie in einem Staudenbeet. Im Tiefbereich habe ich z.B. __ Hornkraut, welches sich einfach mit dem Kescher fangen lässt. Tannenwedel habe ich jetzt auch durch Ziehen aus dem Teich bekommen. Nur die Seerose ist in einem Gefäß, damit sich das Rhizom nicht ungehindert verbreiten kann.

Ich würde die Pflanzen wachsen lassen und auch erst mal Erfahrungen sammeln, was bei deinem Standort wohnen will. Was bei dir - für dich - zu dolle wuchert, kannst du ja immer noch "einsperren".


----------



## Michael der 2. (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenwachstum begrenzen*

Hallo

Es handelt sich eigentlich komplett um alle Pflanzen. Seerosen (ich nehme __ Teichrosen, die wirken natürlicher) kommen natürlch in ein extra Gefäß, alleine schon weil sie an die Tiefe erst mal gewöhnt werden müssen.
Das Problem ist eben, dass ich ja eine umlaufende Pflanzzone habe die von -10cm (wo man ja noch gut ran kommt)
bis auf -50cm (wo der Weg dann schon länger ist) abfällt. Evtl ist diese Zone schon etwas zu tief geraten durch die nachträglich Erweiterung. Wird wohl noch aufgeschüttet werden mit Sand. Die Unterwasserpflanzen lasse ich denke ich so schwimmen, damit es einfacher ist sie ab zu fischen. Ich befürte halt, dass ich dann die übrigen Wurzelpflanzen komplett heraus reiße, da die Pflanzen ja wirklich nur 10cm Boden haben. Mir kommt diese Eindämmung wirklich irgendwie sehr aufwändig vor. Aber das werde ich ja dann sehen.
Ich werde die Pflanzen erst bestellen wenn ich vorsorglich das Heft von Naturagart mit den Pflanzeninfos bekommen habe. Das scheint noch ne sinnvolle Investition zu sein und die Schutzgebür bekommt man ja ab 40€ wieder gut geschrieben.

Danke für deine Meinung.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Moderlieschenking (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenwachstum begrenzen*

Hallo Michael,

die Wurzeln einsperren wird bei UW- Pflanzen nur sehr schlecht möglich sein.

Ich habe vor kurzem fast all meine 18 Seerosenkörbe angehoben, ich war selbst erstaunt
wie fest, die sich innerhalb von 17 Monaten in den Grund verwurzelt hatten. Vor allem auch
__ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest und Tausenblatt hatte sich richtig fest im Boden verwurzelt.
Ich denke Du wirst nicht umhinkommen regelmäßig ( aber mindestens) alle 2 Jahre die
Seerosenkörbe anzuheben und die nach aussen wachsenden Wurzeln entfernen.
Bei den anderen UW - Pflanzen würde ich keine Körbe verwenden, lass sie einfach mal
anwachsen und wenn es Dir dann nach 2 Jahren zu viel wird, kannst Du ja immer noch
etwas entfernen.

Bei den Uferpflanzen musst Du auch regelmäßig dahintersein und ausdünnen, natürlich kann
man diese in Kunststoffgefässe einpflanzen, jedoch auch diese werden schnell über Ausläufer
überwunden sein.


LG Markus


----------



## jolantha (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenwachstum begrenzen*

Hallo Michael,
ich habe bei mir in diesem Sommer die Uferbepflanzung nur noch mit Mühe und Not herausreißen können, da alles in den Ufermatten festgewachsen war.
Jetzt habe ich mir die größten " Baueimer "  und einen Mörtelkübel besorgt ( 70 cm ), diese einfach auf eine Höhe von 20 cm runtergechnitten , und meine Pflanzen hineingesetzt. Dann einfach die Lücken mit Steinen und Kies aufgefüllt. Habe deshalb Baueimer genomen, weil diese stabil sind, und von der Farbe einheitlich ( schwarz). Jetzt kann ich meine Pflanzen besser hin und her schieben, rausziehen zum Säubern und es wächst mir auch nichts mehr fest. 
Da es bei mir auch schräg nach unten geht, habe ich die Kübel mit größeren Steinen unterkeilt, damit sie grade stehen, und nicht abrutschen können


----------



## Michael der 2. (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenwachstum begrenzen*

Hallo und danke für die Antworten

Ich denke ich werde erst mal schauen was so passiert und welche besonders auffällig werden. Welche in den Shops als Wucherer gelten, üerlege ich noch, diese vielleicht gleich in Töpfe zu setzen.
Ufermatten werde ich (vorraussichtlich) nicht verwenden sondern nur Sand. Wenn der nicht hällt kommen diese aber schon zum Einsatz. Ich hasse diese kahlen Folienteiche.

Mal ne grundlegende Frage
Diese Pflanzkörbe, die gelöchert sind, warum ist das so? Da können doch kleinere Ausläufer und Wurzel durch. Sie werden nur etwas gebremst. Sagen wir mal ich habe in der Pflanzzone 10 cm Sand und verwende diese 10cm hohen Körbe mit Löcher. Wenn ich jetzt das Wurzelvlies ein lege, dann wird das zwar verhindert aber dann kann ich auch geschlossene 0815 Tuperware von Mammi nehmen !?
Hat das vielleicht etwas mit den Nährstoffen zu tun, die durch das Wasser im Bodengrund noch an die Wurzeln gelangen können, was ja beim geschlossenen Topf nicht der Fall wäre ? Es wäre also bei den Löchertöpfen ein größeres "Nährstoff-Einzugsgebiet" vorhanden.

Grüße Michael


----------



## jolantha (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenwachstum begrenzen*

Michael, bei den gelöcherten Pflanzkörben wuchern die Wurzeln irgendwann komplett durch, im Laufe der Jahre so stark, daß man sie gar nicht mehr sieht ( die Pflanzkörbe ) .
Ich habe grade meine eine Pflanze, inklusive Pflanzkorb mit der Flex durchgeschnitten, da ich sonst nicht durch den eingewachsenen Pflanzkorb hindurchgekommen wäre.
Setzt Du die Pflanzen in  geschlossene Gefässe, verschlammen sie mit der Zeit, da das Wasser nicht durch die Wurzeln hindurchgespült werden kann.


----------

